# What lizard species to get?



## Hypo_04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey everyone
i really want a new lizard but not sure what species to get. I already have a few I ideas like Pygmy bearded dragon, ackie, gidgee skink, blue tongue or maybe a water skink. Can't decide between all of these and please let me know if you think there is a better species I should get. I would like something I can sit down and have out with me and it doesn't require a enclosure bigger than 4ft. Preferably not a nocturnal lizard so I can see it out during the day and doesn't need as much care as other species.
thank you everyone. Also I live in South Australia and would like to know if I need a licence for any of these species or any you suggest.


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 31, 2014)

Just have a look at the husbandry requirement of each species and see what works best for you


----------



## jacevy (Jan 31, 2014)

Beardies are awesome. 
The only drawback is that their poo absolutely stinks. Like I'm talking gag factor extreme!!!!
They are lovely little creatures though


----------



## Hypo_04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I just want to know your guys take on all of these species.
anyway thanks guys


----------



## Ramy (Jan 31, 2014)

dragondragon said:


> Just have a look at the husbandry requirement of each species and see what works best for you


This is absolutely the best option. Most of the users on this forum, myself included, would prefer you google search a few caresheets and consider buying a book before asking for care advice. Please keep this in mind.

Ackies are the largest lizard you've mentioned, probably best to give them more than 4ft. Geckos don't tend to like much handling. Blue tongues and Beardies can be pretty easy going if you take care of them, so if you're wondering which lizards to research those 2 would be my recommendation.

Licence <== Follow this link to licence requirements.


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 31, 2014)

I've got books on reptiles and I've read up on stuff I don't even have I might not even keep them in the future but I enjoy learning about something that interests me


----------



## Hypo_04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks guys for the info but just wondering if handling gidgee skinks would work out well. Because they seem pretty cool, but I think I am heading towards Pygmy bearded dragons.

- - - Updated - - -

I have read up on all of these species and have a few books on keeping reptiles myself. But it's so hard to choose from so many different species.


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 31, 2014)

Hypo_04 said:


> Thanks guys for the info but just wondering if handling gidgee skinks would work out well. Because they seem pretty cool, but I think I am heading towards Pygmy bearded dragons.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have read up on all of these species and have a few books on keeping reptiles myself. But it's so hard to choose from so many different species.



If you want to handle something my best bet would go to the bearded. Gidgee skinks (and most egernia) May become hand fed but never really enjoy handling... Maybe try cunninghams skink, basically Gidgee on steroids.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Feb 1, 2014)

Gidgee, or chunningham


----------



## AirCooled (Feb 1, 2014)

cunninghams also never really enjoy handling, better off with a bluey


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 1, 2014)

Stumpies and blueys 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hypo_04 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks guys
now I have a bit of better idea of what I want next

- - - Updated - - -

So what do you guys think, Pygmy bearded dragon or bearded dragon? Im heading towards some sort of bearded.


----------



## jacevy (Feb 1, 2014)

I have heard that pygmy beardies are more flighty and like handling less.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Feb 1, 2014)

I much prefer the central beardies over the pygmys. Colours, patterns and personality of central beardies are great.

Ive just hatched out a clutch myself and even they have there own little personalitys and attitudes, they are a great pet species for anyone that wishes to handle them.







Rick


----------



## Ramy (Feb 1, 2014)

Hypo_04 said:


> So what do you guys think, Pygmy bearded dragon or bearded dragon? Im heading towards some sort of bearded.



It is very hard for us to make the decision for you. If you read about their care requirements, and are confident you can take care of them properly and offer the space they need then the only other thing to go on is looks. There is probably a "show us your beardies" thread, if you search for it. Lots of photos in there.


----------



## Hypo_04 (Feb 1, 2014)

Rogue5861 said:


> I much prefer the central beardies over the pygmys. Colours, patterns and personality of central beardies are great.
> 
> Ive just hatched out a clutch myself and even they have there own little personalitys and attitudes, they are a great pet species for anyone that wishes to handle them.
> 
> ...



Thanks rick
i just thought pygmys didn't need as money spent on food, smaller enclosure and would happily be handled. I currently have a pair of thick tailed geckos and they hate to be handled, more of a viewing species but still very cool. I don't think I want pygmys if they are flighty and don't really tolerate being handled. Might need to look into the centrals, I think animals with big personalities are great.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ive got thick tails too but like you say they are a view species and not to be held unless inspecting there health.

I know some pygmys settle down and handle well but this is where a central really stands out from the rest of the pogona species and why they are so popular.


Rick


----------



## Hypo_04 (Feb 1, 2014)

I do like to read up on all sorts of species to increase my knowledge on reptiles and I think I know all of the centrals needs. But feeding is sometimes confusing, can you feed them pinkies, how often do you feed them greens, pinkies or crickets? I've heard you need to take the crickets out of the bearded's enclosure for safety reasons. Also how much do you feed the little guy?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Feb 1, 2014)

My growing dragons get feed 1-2 times a day with woodies and a leave salad in their enclosure through out the day. Adults get salad daily and woodies every 2-3 days depending on how hungry they are.

They get cut up rat occasionally, so a pinkie once a month as adults would be fine.


Rick


----------



## Hypo_04 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for all of the imfromation


----------



## Crazycow232 (Feb 1, 2014)

my pygmy has been great to handle from the day i got him, but not sure about other peoples


----------



## Jarrod_H (Feb 1, 2014)

I've got 3 Pygmy's right now and have breed 2 seasons, my 3 love a hold no problems, the hatchlings are flighty but you expect that but they calm down in under a year for sure.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a pygmy and love her. She is awesome. Centrals are also nice, just bigger in size with more pronounced spikes.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 2, 2014)

Egernia epsisolus or Diporiphora superba I reckon for a first timer.


----------

